# Weather ...



## Sundancers

For the ones that don't know me from PS ... I'm a weather nut ... I love to hear of weather from all over.

As we have have few "Weather post as to chickens" ... maybe we can just talk about the weather in your area.

As of right now in southern Virginia it is 64 with a little rain.  What is going on "weather wise" in your area???

((PLEASE))


----------



## TinyHouse

Cool here (63) - and we had RAIN the other day. *right* after I planted that clover.


----------



## oakwood

Misty cold damp Autumn time here in the UK.


----------



## UncleJoe

We've had an entire week of nothing but beautiful! 

Highs' in the upper 70's and lows in the mid 50's. Clear blue skies with a few puffy white clouds thrown in for contrast. I'd like to put my order in now for this type of weather all year round.


----------



## Energyvet

Right now it's 72 - 73 sunny with a covering of thin white clouds. Perfect day. The birds are and have been extremely talkative these past few days. Turned off the central air. At night it drops to 60 - 65. That's 20 minutes or so from New York City.


----------



## rob

another misrable day here in cardiff, but at least its not raining.


----------



## BootedBantam

I am in Idaho. For those who don't know, it is a giant mountain. Boise (our biggest city) is at the bottom of the state and the mountains. The weather here has been beautiful, still wearing summer clothes in the day, but the mornings are turning chilly. Winter will be here by the end of October. The air quality has been bad, we had a lot of fires this year. Perfect hot springs weather.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We had serious rain all weekend. Now it's back to bright and sunny.


----------



## Sundancers

Yea, now it is our turn ... rain for the next few days with temps in the 60s ...

They did move us out of the 3 inch plus range and into the 2 inch area.


----------



## adorson

Right now we are in a tornado watch until 3 am!


----------



## Sundancers

adorson said:


> Right now we are in a tornado watch until 3 am!


Hang tight and keep an ear open... wishing you well.


----------



## Roslyn

Right now Western Pa is cool and rainy. Had some down pours, but it's doing my newly planted strawberry bed some good!!

It's due to be cold this week. Fall is coming............


----------



## Energyvet

Woke up to rain on East Coast too. Very mild, like 75-80 degrees but wet. Probably the last day I can stay in bed late so this is fine for me.


----------



## UncleJoe

Our long string of beautiful sunny days ended today. Was awakened at 4 this morning to driving rain bouncing off the windowsill and onto the dresser. Oooops.


----------



## cogburn

We are currently 58-62 at night and 80's for highs, our 2nd big "cold" front is on its way through, we had been 102-105 for highs, like much of the rest of the country I was glad to see the high temps moving out. Yesterday the winds were light 5-10 out of the NW, and sunny. Some rain may be associated with this next
System (fingers crossed).. And expecting temps to stay the same for a while... 60 low 80 high !


----------



## Kokoschicks

It's in the 60's today here in western mass, and we're expecting a frost tonight... So we will see how everything goes. I hope we get some snow soon, I wanna go snowmobiling!!!!


----------



## BootedBantam

Woke up to 50 degress...brrrrr good thing roo has some hunnies to snuggle with. High today in upper 80's. Winter is on it's way..


----------



## Lady_Alia

Today was 66 and windy! Making it very cold! Last night we got down to 37! After a record summers heat and drought it seems winter is coming with a vengeance! lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin

It's 87 right now. 

It's so nice outside it silly. I've been trying to get out as much as I can before we get hit with Indian Summer. That'll take it back up to 100+ real quick.


----------



## Sundancers

They are calling temps to dip into the 30's ... I think it may be time to bring in the woodstove. 

Bbbrrrrrrrr ...


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I am up in Alaska, near anchorage, and it is 54, lows in the low 40's. Pouring rain.we have had 3 back to back wind storms(100+mph gusts) with so much rain we have had 3 days of flood advisories. Needless to say, neither the chickens or humans are happy.


----------



## Sundancers

kahiltna_flock said:


> I am up in Alaska, near anchorage, and it is 54, lows in the low 40's. Pouring rain.we have had 3 back to back wind storms(100+mph gusts) with so much rain we have had 3 days of flood advisories. Needless to say, neither the chickens or humans are happy.


That does aound rather nasty, also I've heard you guys have had the "first snow" of the season to fall.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Sundancers said:


> They are calling temps to dip into the 30's ... I think it may be time to bring in the woodstove.
> 
> Bbbrrrrrrrr ...


Does it get that cold this early in your area?


----------



## Sundancers

No ... It is about a month early. Most times our first frost comes around the end of Oct.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

It's 88 right now. 

It' to nice to be stuck inside.


----------



## Sundancers

We are at 76 right now and it is rather nice. I have doors and windows open.

The last two mornings were on the cool side, alright down right cold in the mid 30s but no frost as of yet.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Our first snow hit last night, just a dusting. Didn't stop the chickens from going out.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

It's 70 right now. 

If it gets any cooler I'm going to have to get a sweater.


----------



## Sundancers

Snow!!! 

We made it up to 60 with an off and on rain ... good for the winter wheat we just put out but chills the bones a little. lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin

You have snow already? 

Daaaang. Truth be told I've never seen heavy snow fall. We get flurries down here every other year, but I have yet to get knee deep in the stuff.


----------



## kiwicsi

Typical Spring weather here. Plenty of sunshine, plenty of rain. But the ground temps are getting up there, starting to grow my runner beans. Hopefully soon I'll be able to sow tomatoes and capsicum. Today's local temp says 17 high with a 10 low (translated into Fahrenheit, that is 63 and 50 respectively). Not tropical by any means but it's a start!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

We had a bad winter for snow last, broke the record, well over 7 ft. They say it will be as bad if not worse this winter. Should make it interesting having chickens this year. A lot of shoveling to get to the coop!


----------



## havasu

Yesterday it was 108*...today was 102* (gawd, I hate these hot summer days!)


----------



## Sundancers

Summer days ... 

We are working on Fall. lol 

Where are you at?


----------



## havasu

Sundancers said:


> Summer days ...
> 
> We are working on Fall. lol
> 
> Where are you at?


Sunny So Cal...


----------



## BootedBantam

Brrrr..cold this morning. We are going to have cold weather this week. http://www.ktvb.com/weather/weather-links/idaho-weather/links/KTVB-7-Day-Forecast-63602932.html 30's in the morning and 60's during day.

Possible freeze this week. Time to cut the tomato plants and hang the green tomatos in shed. Put buckets over brocolli and transplant some greens to indoors. I have already brought in all my plants I want to keep. I will be breaking out the hats and mittens box today. Winter is coming fast. Need to give the truck a tune up, top off liquids and prepare for a cold cold winter.


----------

